# Black Cockatoo's



## DanTheReptileMan (Jul 6, 2008)

I love these beautiful birds and was wondering if anyone on here keeps them or knows someone that keeps them in qld, I have alot of them around my house and its fantastic!
I can get them on my basic rec licence as it was free with my reptile one and really want to get one

was wondering how much they are (preferably red tailed) and what they are like, i know they dont talk but i dont mind, so any feed back would be much appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Kirby (Jul 6, 2008)

very expensive.. especially red tails. 

maybe put out some seed and fruit on your lawn... its FAR cheaper..


----------



## xander (Jul 6, 2008)

Expensive.Time comsuming.Dont do well in a cage, need a big aviary.Need lots of browse(Eucalypt,casuarina)Live for a looong time.Need a excellent diet and arent a bird for a beginner. They are beautiful birds though.


----------



## Kirby (Jul 6, 2008)

maybe a budgie?


----------



## froglet (Jul 6, 2008)

DanTheReptileMan said:


> i know they dont talk but i dont mind, so any feed back would be much appreciated, thanks!


 
Dont bet on them not talking.
We had a handreared yellow tail male who talked
We also have at the moment a yellow tail avairy bred HEN who is talking

& i agree that they are beautiful birds, but in my opinion they arre best in the wild & not in cages


----------



## DanTheReptileMan (Jul 6, 2008)

yea that would be better..
I know they are expensive but just like most people on this site, price doesnt matter when its a passion you have
I know its best for them in the wild just like reptiles but people still keep them because they love them, just like i do ( and all animals)

If i do get one, i want it to be while im still young so i out live it, i know this sounds horrible but I know they get attatched and it would be horrible for it to go to another owner if i died efore it.


----------



## Kirby (Jul 6, 2008)

search google for breeders. i wouldnt go past a hand-reared. aviary bred wont calm down.. 

i was lucky enough to raise a WIRES (rescue) baby cockatoo... he learn VERY quickely how to talk (im talking, just got full feathers) he was tame, and loved me and was already doing a few tricks.. INCREDIBLY smart birds.. 

unfortunately he drowned in an aviary with a pond in it.. he just couldnt get up the edges.. poor guy.. 

RIP joey.


----------



## DanTheReptileMan (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback guys! 

Will consider everything you have said (except for the budgie haha)

I know they are not for beginners and I would never jump into something like that unless i was prepared


----------



## DanTheReptileMan (Jul 6, 2008)

Kirby said:


> search google for breeders. i wouldnt go past a hand-reared. aviary bred wont calm down..
> 
> i was lucky enough to raise a WIRES (rescue) baby cockatoo... he learn VERY quickely how to talk (im talking, just got full feathers) he was tame, and loved me and was already doing a few tricks.. INCREDIBLY smart birds..
> 
> ...



i know a breeder that my untie got her sulphur crested off that has pretty much all cockatoo's but is on kangaroo island, will try that to find something closer.

This breeder has them hand reared and feeding on seed by the time you get them.

Sorry to hear about that by the way!
poor thing.


----------



## Helikaon (Jul 6, 2008)

then go for it dude,, they are gorgeous birds, and in my opinion much better behaved then my sulfer cresteds. though if you are looking for a pretty and very nice sorta bird major mitchells are gorgeous natured as well.


----------



## Helikaon (Jul 6, 2008)

DanTheReptileMan said:


> This breeder has them hand reared and feeding on seed by the time you get them.





eating seed is not what you want. you want it eating a good quality pellet.with fruit and vegies.

if you do this then yes he might just outlive you


----------



## Kathryn_ (Jul 6, 2008)

Cockatoo's are notoriously demanding birds to keep in captivity. Get two, they'll bond for life and you probably won't be able to handle either of them without the other one throwing a fit. Get one and you'll need to spend several hours a day with it, minimum. Forget about travelling - most throw a fit if left alone for even a day, and take months to adjust to new humans. They'll be hostile as hell to everyone but you unless the other person puts in serious hours bonding with the thing. On top of that, they're messy as hell, very destructive and extremely loud. 

In short, they're up there with monkeys as animals that just shouldn't be kept as pets, for their own sanity and yours. Check out this site if you think I'm exaggerating - http://www.mytoos.com/


----------



## Helikaon (Jul 6, 2008)

Kathryn_ said:


> Cockatoo's are notoriously demanding birds to keep in captivity. Get two, they'll bond for life and you probably won't be able to handle either of them without the other one throwing a fit. Get one and you'll need to spend several hours a day with it, minimum. Forget about travelling - most throw a fit if left alone for even a day, and take months to adjust to new humans. They'll be hostile as hell to everyone but you unless the other person puts in serious hours bonding with the thing. On top of that, they're messy as hell, very destructive and extremely loud.
> 
> In short, they're up there with monkeys as animals that just shouldn't be kept as pets, for their own sanity and yours.



thats a bit of an over kill the only problem i have with my cockatoos is the only liking me. but yep i am the only one who ever goes near it. and yeah they like to chew. though only my sulfers have been bad with this the others arnt very bad at all.


----------



## cougars (Jul 6, 2008)

I had a pair of Red Tails (Wa Samueli).The aviary was 6m long,3m high and 2.4m wide.These birds need large flights.A yng hand reared bird will cost you from $1500 upwards.PM me if you want any more info.


----------



## Kathryn_ (Jul 6, 2008)

Helikaon : yeah, that's worst case scenario stuff, but that's what anyone thinking about cockies needs to be prepared for. Some of them are beautiful chilled birds, and some of them are nightmares.


----------



## Kirby (Jul 6, 2008)

Kathryn_ said:


> - http://www.mytoos.com/



these are birds, who are EXTREMELY bored in small cages... 

when they are bored, they pluck feathers... simple.. 



they can make good pets, i'd rather a macaw...


----------



## bundy_zigg (Jul 6, 2008)

Kirby said:


> these are birds, who are EXTREMELY bored in small cages...
> 
> when they are bored, they pluck feathers... simple..
> 
> ...


 
You don't know much about birds do you?, Black cockatoos are not prone to feather plucking that would be your sulpher crested and similar cockatoos. Macaws are bitey and are even more demanding than blacks!
Good friends of mine are wildlife carers and deal with blacks a lot, i have even had the pleasure of holding one of the wild ones that had been shot and is now a permanent resident with them, it was shot by humans and totally wild but with the love and dedication it is now able to be handled. they also have breeding pairs of blacks and let me tell all of you they are the most dedicated devoted loving bird you can get. They do how ever require a lot of attention, but if your able to spend 2 hours a day with them they don't get bored and destructive. When you get a chance to walk in to an aviary with 5 blacks in it and have them land on you and interact with you, you fall in love! I would highly recommend a black, but i would advise you to read up on them maybe visit a breeder and some experience with birds would be good.


----------



## Helikaon (Jul 6, 2008)

bundy_zigg said:


> You don't know much about birds do you?, Black cockatoos are not prone to feather plucking that would be your sulpher crested and similar cockatoos. Macaws are bitey and are even more demanding than blacks!
> Good friends of mine are wildlife carers and deal with blacks a lot, i have even had the pleasure of holding one of the wild ones that had been shot and is now a permanent resident with them, it was shot by humans and totally wild but with the love and dedication it is now able to be handled. they also have breeding pairs of blacks and let me tell all of you they are the most dedicated devoted loving bird you can get. They do how ever require a lot of attention, but if your able to spend 2 hours a day with them they don't get bored and destructive. When you get a chance to walk in to an aviary with 5 blacks in it and have them land on you and interact with you, you fall in love! I would highly recommend a black, but i would advise you to read up on them maybe visit a breeder and some experience with birds would be good.



i aggree with you entirely, and just as another note feather plucking is hardly ever due to being bored. usually it is due to other metabolic causes. we were hand rearing a young black at the vet clinic i last worked at and it was such a gorgeous bird.


----------



## alex_c (Jul 6, 2008)

i know a breeder in vic that would probably freight one to you and handrear it.


----------



## Pines (Jul 7, 2008)

And they can be very noisy.

Pines


----------



## mrmikk (Jul 7, 2008)

Sorry about the blanked face, but the internet and privacy.. you know how it goes.

My other half with a red-tailed black cockatoo, it loved her hair! lol


----------



## Helikaon (Jul 7, 2008)

mrmikk said:


> Sorry about the blanked face, but the internet and privacy.. you know how it goes.
> 
> My other half with a red-tailed black cockatoo, it loved her hair! lol




lol looks like hes really enjoying her hair. :lol:


----------



## mrmikk (Jul 7, 2008)

Helikaon said:


> lol looks like hes really enjoying her hair. :lol:


 
He was and stayed there showing off for a good 15 minutes, he was a really beautiful bird, full of character.


----------



## froglet (Jul 15, 2008)

mrmikk said:


> Sorry about the blanked face, but the internet and privacy.. you know how it goes.
> 
> My other half with a red-tailed black cockatoo, it loved her hair! lol


 
That Zorro at the rainforest dome in cairns right?

He is an amazing bird - i spent a good few hours up there & he kept following me around


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jul 15, 2008)

mate ,
don't get one.
Firstly they are better in the wild and flying over your head instead of stuck in tiny cages
secondly they are excpencive 
Thirdly if you ever wanted 2 breed them they only have a few eggs and need the exact aviary to breed
Fourthly they outlive you
Fithly there are a million reasons to keep going!!!!


----------



## bundy_zigg (Jul 15, 2008)

RedEyeGirl said:


> mate ,
> don't get one.
> Firstly they are better in the wild and flying over your head instead of stuck in tiny cages
> secondly they are excpencive
> ...


 
Okay, i guess that means you don't own any animal? cause blacks arnt the only expensive animal(and to people who care money isn't an issue). reptiles - birds(and the list goes on) are all better in the wild so are you saying that every one who owns a magnificent animal shouldn't? and if you learn their requirements and give them a large free flight aviary and correct diet there is nothing wrong with owning one. And the biggest point of all is that its not like people are plucking them from the wild they are captive bred birds that would most likely not survive if they were let back in to the wild. Research people research!! 
we all know the horror stories of people keeping them in small cages and with out the proper diets, those cases are from people who did not research before they got one.


----------



## becca (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey how do i start a thread can someone please tell me.


----------



## Owzi (Jul 15, 2008)

becca said:


> Hey how do i start a thread can someone please tell me.



Along the toolbar at the top, click on 'Forums', then choose the category (eg Australian Snakes), once in there you'll see 'post a new thread' at the top, click on that.


----------

